# BoJack Horseman Season 6



## Tendo64 (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't know if this thread will be used or now but I recently watched the first half that came out a few days on Netflix and if anyone else on here likes this show, I thought it'd be fun to talk about it.

This thread will probably contain spoilers, head's up.


----------



## Godzilla (Nov 4, 2019)

I love bojack horseman but I’m not gonna lie I’ve been putting off watching season 6 because of the emotional roller coaster I know it’s gonna put me through 
Can’t handle that right now but oh boy am I tempted


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 7, 2019)

Kinda disappointingly short and a bit uneventful compared to other seasons and a fair amount of stuff felt like filler, but despite that it was still enjoyable. The cliffhanger was a pain tho, like please stop ending seasons this way, specially if this season is shorter


----------



## MadManx (Nov 7, 2019)

I enjoy the series itself,its very easy to keep track of whats happening and there is times where we are often reminded of his problem, which is an extreamly good thing in story telling... making sure ur audience knows whats happening and is reminded of it. And its not in an annoying way where you are constantly reminded about it ! its subtle! but of course we already know! The writing of the series is that well! the cliffhanger EVERY one knows whats going to happen if you've payed attention.. and to be honest im finally excited for a break down itself but idk if the final season will actually cover it as well as recover for an ending in a well manner unfortunately but thats just my 2 cents!. Its nice to see Bojack finally recovering from traumas and abuses from others as well as himself.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 7, 2019)

There is not enough Mr. Peanutbutter in the new season. I want more Mr. Peanutbutter.


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Kinda disappointingly short and a bit uneventful compared to other seasons and a fair amount of stuff felt like filler, but despite that it was still enjoyable. The cliffhanger was a pain tho, like please stop ending seasons this way, specially if this season is shorter


It's short because it's part one. You haven't heard? This is the last season, and it's divided into two halves with eight episodes each. The next part comes out on January 31st.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Dec 1, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> There is not enough Mr. Peanutbutter in the new season. I want more Mr. Peanutbutter.


And is he your fave character?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 1, 2019)

AlexJMurphy1982 said:


> And is he your fave character?



Of course he is.


----------

